# Maximum safe CPU voltages...HELP PLEASE!



## turkishcobra1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys, just looking for some advice. I have a GSM GNex that I'm currently running the latest Glados Kernel on (I'm running stock JB) I can't seem to be able to set clock speeds of above 1.6Ghz without it almost instantly going unstable and crashing. I suspect the core voltages I'm running are too low, does anyone know the safe limits I can set without screwing up my phone? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Try raising the levels up 25 at each slot 1.6 and up til you find stable values.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

I had the same problem until I recently went back to Franco r243 I think and I can now oc to levels far in excess of the 
frequencies that used to instareboot my Toro (1.4 was the highest I could run) but I never took the time to check what changed. maybe try checking out what happens using the voltages from newest Franco nightly with glados (which was also my newest fave before the high frequencies started working with Franco) these are the voltages that Franco had and that work for me









if you get it working I'm sure your resolution would help many others and good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

The thing with the Gnex is, the first batch can run the higher frequencies easily. Then, ones made a bit later, some cant and some can. For instance, I bought my Gnex on launch day and could clock it up as high as I wanted to without adverse effects. Then, after a while, my power button stopped working so I was forced to get a warranty replacement. The replacement phone wouldnt even go up to 1.5 ghz without freezing and rebooting. So after a while I just accepted it, I get better battery if I dont oc anyway. Then, I decided that I was going to go to gsm and say screw verizon. Turns out AT&T wanted a $500 deposit (My credit isnt bad, I just got a brand new 2012 vehicle for $0 down) so I went back to verizon and got a new gnex. This one had been sitting in the store ever since the launch day so it was from the first batch. I can oc as much as I want now.
Alot of kernel devs will tell you (To quote faux) 'Bugs-all chips are not created equal.'
So, stick with what your phone will run, it may be incapable of running the 1.6ghz


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a reason you need a CPU clock speed of 1.6 GHz other than for bragging rights? My phone has been on for >24 hours and has >95% of the CPU time in 700MHz or lower. Even playing a game for about an hour didn't get it up that fast.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you feel the need to overclock something, overclock the GPU, not the CPU.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

imnuts said:


> If you feel the need to overclock something, overclock the GPU, not the CPU.


Yeah the new iPhone is clocked at 1GHz and it is the fastest device ever seen by man!


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah the new iPhone is clocked at 1GHz and it is the fastest device ever seen by man!


Debatable. It has the best GPU by far but the leaked benchmarks heavily favored graphics over CPU performance so odds are the s4 will crush the a6

Sent from my iPride 6g


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Im surprised no one mentioned the fact that you need to turn off smart reflex on the Glados kernel to go above 1.6GHz with most phones.


----------



## strumcat (Aug 1, 2012)

For the GSM gnex, I wouldn't go much over 1400 uV, even at 1800MHz.

As the message above states, Smart Reflex MPU has to be turned off to do much serious overclocking. Otherwise it will undervolt your phone no matter what you set the voltage to.

My phone is stable at 1728MHz using 1385 uV, but every phone is different.

Heat is the other main thing that will reboot your phone when overclocking, especially when you run AnTuTu. Kernels have thermal throttling that reduces the CPU frequency at a certain temperature, eg 85 C on Trinity kernel. So the temperature of the CPU affects its performance heavily. Even if you turn thermal throttling off, the phone itself will reboot itself at about 100 C.

So it turns out that benchmark programs are more a test of your air-conditioner than your phone.


----------

